# Video



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have just discovered how much fantastic living picture material there is on you tube!

I will post performances here, maybe add some comments, and you are welcome to do the same. I suggest that we use embedded video links, so that you can have an apetizer before watching.

I start with this:

*Van Cliburn 2001 - Olga Kern - Rachmaninov No. 3*






The sound is brilliant, the work is great, and the performance is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms: Piano Concerto I (d) (Hélène Grimaud, SWR Sinfonieorkester, Michael Gielen 2005*






Another gem! Amazing sound and pictures


----------

